# Glock 27 357 SIG



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket barrel in .357SIG for a Glock 27? I love shooting the .40, and would like to also shoot this round, but would rather change a barrel out than buy another gun. Glockworld has a STORMLAKE for about $100.


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

try lone wolf and also midway usa


----------

